# new or old kernel? new update



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Hi







i seen the new fe25 update i was wondering if i could use my kernel from ei20 on it. or i would need a whole new one? and the voodoo will still work corretly? thanks in advance


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

this site now officialy sucks two topics and not one reply


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What rom are you running? Are you using the Samsung Mini kies to update or an Odin/Heimdall file? You probably haven't gotten a response because most have moved on to ICS or JB using either the packaged kernel or Devil Kernel.

If you could find just the modem file for the update you are talking about then you should just have to Odin that and not have to do a full software update. Your kernel should still work with it, but as with any updates it could cause problems, I am just not that familiar with the KGB kernel. The worst that could happen is have to Odin back to stock and start over and then restore a nandroid.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

ok thanks a milllion







would i have too disable voodoo before i flash the new modem?


----------

